# G8



## Mady (Mar 19, 2007)

Does anyone have the 411 on this years G8 summit?


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Mar 19, 2007)

The 33rd G8 summit is to take place at Kempinski Grand Hotel in Heiligendamm in the old Duchy of Mecklenburg in the Northern german state of Mecklenburg-Western Pomerania on the Baltic Coast, from June 6 to June 8, 2007.


----------



## Mady (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanku


----------

